

KPCB-funded EEStor promises ultracapacitor to power electric cars by 2010 - modeless
http://www.greentechmedia.com/green-light/post/more-eestor-wackiness-ceo-dick-weir-discusses-production/

======
modeless
Basically, if this thing is for real, it's the most important invention since
the transistor. It completely replaces batteries in every application with
better performance in almost every dimension at lower size, weight, and cost.

It's quite likely that the EEStor guys are fraudsters or crackpots, but it's
fun just to think about the possibilities such a device would unlock. Cheap
electric cars! Phones that charge in 10 seconds! Rechargeable batteries that
never need replacing!

